# Main Char Daten werden nicht angezeigt



## Yezariael_Anetheron (13. Mai 2007)

Also ich habe mir nun diverse Beiträge durchgelesen, aber mein Problem konnte ich damit nicht lösen.

Ich habe einen 68er Schurken als Main und einen 8er Hexer als Twink.

Ich habe bei beiden Chars alles auf und zu gemacht, habe mir jedes Talent einzeln angeguckt usw. und sofort...

Bei meinem Twink waren die Daten wie Items etc. sofort in meinem Profil zu sehn, bei meinem Main nicht, und ich habe genau das selber getan wie beim Twink...

Ich bin hier kurz vorm verzweifeln, bitte helft mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gyro (14. Mai 2007)

tja, leider bei mir das selbe problem, aber irgendwie liest grad kein mod das forum (geschweige denn mails) oder sie haben schon resigniert...auch möglich^^

twinks komplett angezeigt mit allem was geht und main bleibt leer....das schon seit einer woche und auch ich find keine lösung die helfen würde im forum (nichtmal in den stickys)


so long...

gy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArtureLeCoiffeur (14. Mai 2007)

Bei mir wird _kein _ Character komplett angezeigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Arture


----------



## Yezariael_Anetheron (14. Mai 2007)

Aber ich sage mal an irgendwas muss es doch liegen, oder sind wir einfch nur zu blöd? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArtureLeCoiffeur (14. Mai 2007)

Yezariael_Anetheron schrieb:


> Aber ich sage mal an irgendwas muss es doch liegen, oder sind wir einfch nur zu blöd?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread gesagt habe, liest das Addon die Daten nicht aus. Und da niemand darauf reagiert hat, werde ich wohl selbst den Debugger schwingen muessen...

Arture


----------

